# Rohloff...what's your setup?



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Title says it all...

What is your setup? Rear cog, chain, and chainring....
How does it work? Do you like or dislike it? 

OSRL


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey OSRL.
Are you keeping yours secret for now then?
I have a Nicolai Argon AM running 26" wheels.
I recently got the 'new' style sprocket carrier and have a 13t (i think) sprocket, it's the smallest one anyway.
Hope cranks with round, spiderless, boost, 32t, NW ring on 73mm BB. Gives a near perfect chainline as far as i can tell.
Chain is a KMC gold affair that i got with the hub (second hand).
How does it work? Perfectly!!
Do i like it? Oh yes!! I have built the perfect MTB (for me). Commute all week, ride most evenings, race most weekends, all on one machine!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Fatbike:Ventana ElGordo
Speedhub XL 170
39F 19R - Carbon Belt length 113

MTB: Kocmo Mono 26'' with Rohloff/belt option
Speedhub 135
42F 20R - Carbon Belt length 113

Touring: Cannondale Trail SS 
Speedhub 135 (Almost 15 years old , getting close to 100 000km !!)
42F 14R


If I like it ?
I heard about something called "derailleur" , I'm not sure if it really exists , saw it in a movie once......


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

8 year old hub bought new
2010 Nicolai Helius CC with Rohloff lug
Titanium parts on hub: oil screw, shifting box bolts/bushes, brake disc screws, 8 short screws on brake side.
Tune alloy axle plate type CC
DT Swiss titanium RWS skewer
15t sprocket on new type carrier
Long (for 15t) titanium frame screw for chain tensioner
2 jockey wheel cages in carbon with titanium bushes/screws 
Jockeys wheels in titanium with ceramic bearings
42t FSA chainwheel and SLX (3 ring) cranks (gives perfect chainline on big ring)
Acros mountain ceramic BB
SRAM 8sp chain
Shifting cables are Clarks s/s gear inner and outer. Found Rohloff inner ptfe shreds after a while.
Rohloff twist shifter "light"
Cane Creek bar grip for hub gear
Magura Storm 160mm disc (MT4 rear brake)
Rims DT Swiss 26" 401 (just built them up) with DT Swiss competition spokes

I like the fact that I just change the gear oil each year (and the hub has been rebuilt on four different rims to suit tyres / fashions, am really pleased with the 401s. The hub has been in 3 different bikes / frames)
Chains last a long time due to constant straight alignment
Can shift when stopped / near stopped
It does not break down
Pretty cheap to own over time once initial cost is swallowed so very good value.
As derailleurs have moved from 8sp to 12 over the years, I still have 14 lol.
Single front chainring (though less relevant)

Do not like the increased resistance / grinding in lower gears but it has improved with age and I can live with it.
Occasionally forget about the jump into 14th gear if 7th is not executed properly
Pretty fiddly setting up gear cables lengths in the gear shifting box but it does not have to be done very often.
Getting the screw type sprocket off can be a challenge (and I use an anti-seize compound) but have since switched to the carrier and sprocket so will not be challenged (graze my knuckles) for a long time.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I have 3 rohloffs...all bought used which I would NOT recommend anymore.

1 on the 26 rigid mtb / touringbike, 38x16t, kmc x1 chain, external gearing mech, rim brake, skewer

1 on my 28" rigid touring/commuterbike, 42x16t, kmc x1 chain, disc version with 160mm bb7 brake, skewer. Would like a 203mm in the back but hard to find a big rotor with the 4hole rohloff attachment

1 on my wife's 28" touringbike, hg53 chain, 42x16, internal shifting mech, rim brake, bolt version.

Most important: all bikes have sliding dropouts or an eccenteic bottom bracket so they dont need a chain tensioner, and all 3 bikes have a chainglider installed to keep pants and chain clean. 

On my 28" touring bike I even extended the front fender almost to the ground in order to keep the BB etc clean.

My first rohloff bike had a chain tensioner on it and without chaincase of some sort I needed to clean it just as much as a derailleur setup. So sold the bike at the end because of that.

Now I ride the bike everyday and once a month I lube the chain and check air pressure. Thats why I ride rohloff: no hassle, just riding.

I would take the bolt on version if I would buy one again. It can be tightened without putting pressure on the gear mechanism, which is better if you put a trailer attachment on the axle.

Downside: IF it breaks, nothing can be done by yourself, always needs to be sent in for repair and repair is always expensive if you are not the original owner.


----------

